# Assistance Needed w/ Multiple Weeks Worth of Data (Total)



## peachycream

I'm new working with Access and I have a DB with fantasy football data. I can see YTD totals and can isolate a week at a time but would like to select multiple weeks and get a total by team instead of it listing the team individually by the week.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Micron

Change week criteria to IN(1,2,3) if you're saying you want more flexibility on weeks. 

A common mistake in a Totals query is to include too many fields in the results. The fix is to put criteria in the fields you don't want to group by but don't return them (check the box for them). Otherwise you don't get the grouping you want. If you include Week in the grouping and there is only one record for every week, then you get each week as a group. You'll also never get Conference as a group because of that. If you're needing fields that you omitted in order to get the grouping you want, you can create a new query, add this Totals query as a table, then add the table(s) that contain the omitted fields and join accordingly. For example, if you removed Conference, you can add the table that contains it to this new query, add the Conference field from that table and join Franchise on Franchise. That assumes your tables were created properly (or at least in a way that supports the idea).


----------



## peachycream

Micron, thanks for the suggestion. I tried to implement it but it's still returning the same result. I even removed the extra fields. The data for weeks is formatted as general.


----------



## RoryA

You don't want to group by week. It should just be a 'where' field.


----------



## Micron

That is what I said


Micron said:


> The fix is to put criteria in the fields you don't want to group by but don't return them (check the box for them).


and


Micron said:


> If you include Week in the grouping and there is only one record for every week, then you get each week as a group.


In other words, you have to uncheck the Week field - but still use criteria in it.


----------



## peachycream

Thank you both, Micron and RoryA. I apologize about the confusion but your feedback has help me resolve the issue. Thanks.


----------

